# GTR-Registry.com: All R34 GTR VIN/production/model/colours/etc - New Findings Inside!



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

This thread is redundant. Please visit http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/437394-g...roduction-details-build-numbers-lot-more.html


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

wow!

great effort, will spend some time taking all of this in.

i suspect there are alot of people who can help you on here complete missing data where possible.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Awesome Topic!*

Excellent information there 9TR!

What happens when you input the 80 x UK BNR34's Chassis Numbers into Nissan FAST?

From :-

*JN1GAPR34U0000001* 

upto... 

*JN1GAPR34U0000080*??

Would be very interested to see where these UK specific cars sit in the grand scheme of the Worlds R34 Skyline GT-R's!

JM2PW!


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

As Matty said


WOWOWOW


and Shrek is listed, and its the right colour - not a cut & shut! LOL.


well done - fantastic.



:bowdown1:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

9TR said:


> *After checking all 1,000,000 VINs, the rumoured 2x 2003 R34 GTRs do not exist and are simply untrue rumours, unless they do not have a BNR34-###### code and were never entered into Nissan's database (which is possible).*


Here in the UK we have JN1GAPR34U0000075 which is a Bayside Blue vehicle and was registered here in Great Britain on 01/09/2003. This car is unique out of all the known UK BNR34's because it has a MY03 date listed with Our DVLA....Could this be one of these mystical 2003 built Skyline GT-R's Sin?!

HTH! All the best Sean!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow amazing data bank! One question, have a vspeciinur and cannot find my vin number in the system! I found the previous and the next one and mine is missing, can we add it somehow?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Wow amazing data bank! One question, have a vspeciinur and cannot find my vin number in the system! I found the previous and the next one and mine is missing, can we add it somehow?


Your car is a Micra with a body kit

9TR well done on doing this


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just ran mine through it.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Jags said:


> Your car is a Micra with a body kit
> 
> 9TR well done on doing this


Damn I knew it just didn't want to admit it :chuckle:

The list apparently has some minor mistakes with VIN's etc but if everyone contributes we can make it more accurate at least.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Damn I knew it just didn't want to admit it :chuckle:
> 
> The list apparently has some minor mistakes with VIN's etc but if everyone contributes we can make it more accurate at least.


Yeh there are a few missing and a few other bits but what an epic effort from 9TR


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey, quick update as I need to go out for a few hours. Thanks to "Brad" and IronChef I have been able to fill in many 'missing' VINs. I have put the list in to the FAQ & Feedback section and I will update these in to the main database very soon. This has changed some of the final build numbers obviously.

I will write back to direct questions soon (my apologies sorry extremely busy)


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

also thanks to SkylineGTRCy for info, will follow up more soon.


----------



## astronomy (Jan 12, 2013)

I just filtered by colour and found only 61 lightning yellow and 110 active red, so much for silica breadth and millenium jade being the rare colours. 

I know there from limited edition r34's but still, it explains why yellow and red are so rarely seen at auction.


----------



## astronomy (Jan 12, 2013)

astronomy said:


> I just filtered by colour and found only 64 lightning yellow and 111 active red, so much for silica breadth and millenium jade being the rare colours.
> 
> I know there (millenium jade and silics breadth) from limited edition r34's but still, it explains why yellow and red are so rarely seen at auction.


Yer man hasn't updated database yet so I was a little out first time round but still nice to know.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Updated the production page and colours page. It's now 111 red 64 yellow  Will upload the finished main database in about 12 hours.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Can see a great deal of effort has gone into this well done:thumbsup:


----------



## astronomy (Jan 12, 2013)

9TR said:


> Updated the production page and colours page. It's now 111 red 64 yellow  Will upload the finished main database in about 12 hours.


Sorry, hope you dont think I was trying to belittle all your effort. I just went searching through the info and couldnt believe how low the numbers for red and yellow were and then I got a bit confused, didnt notice you mentioned about the additional vin numbers on bottom of FAQ page, my bad 

Its a fantastic thing you have done for the bnr34 community as whole and I commend you sir.:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

9TR said:


> Updated the production page and colours page. It's now 111 red 64 yellow  Will upload the finished main database in about 12 hours.


Is that the addition of the UK Vins? (Since there were 3 UK yellow cars)? I can't work out where they fit in.

I'm making no quip about yellow being the rarest colour, I know someone will be rude. 

Excellent database chap.


----------



## nickedclogs (May 14, 2011)

I have another Nur which doesn't appear, missing in a sequential series of Nur numbers. It MIGHT be a special case, if it doesn't appear after the updates and you want the details, drop me a PM and I'll send the numbers over. Seriously strong show with this list, by the way. Can't imagine the effort needed!!!


----------



## Iron Chef (Aug 9, 2008)

K66 SKY said:


> Here in the UK we have JN1GAPR34U0000075 which is a Bayside Blue vehicle and was registered here in Great Britain on 01/09/2003. This car is unique out of all the known UK BNR34's because it has a MY03 date listed with Our DVLA....Could this be one of these mystical 2003 built Skyline GT-R's Sin?!
> 
> HTH! All the best Sean!


There's a difference between a car being BUILT in 2003 and a car being REGISTERED in 2003


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

nickedclogs said:


> I have another Nur which doesn't appear, missing in a sequential series of Nur numbers. It MIGHT be a special case, if it doesn't appear after the updates and you want the details, drop me a PM and I'll send the numbers over. Seriously strong show with this list, by the way. Can't imagine the effort needed!!!


Can you please check again now? I've added everything in to the main table. As far as I can tell there's no gaps in numbers from 000201-0071731 and 400001 and 404495. Cheers.

nur numbers actually got bumped up to 1003.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

000201-007131 wont let me edit....


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Iron Chef said:


> *There's a difference between a car being BUILT in 2003 and a car being REGISTERED in 2003 *


Yes I do realise this difference Iron Chef seeing as all 79 of the 80 UK BNR34's are either MY99's, MY00's, MY01's or MY02's _(with the majority of MY99 vehicles being registered some time in 2000 as a good example)_ *BUT* #075 is different to these and bucks the trend being the only one with a MY03 listing!

Why would this car be unique??

Other later Middlehurst R34 Skyline GT-R's that were registered in 2002 are MY00's and MY01's builds respectively which help to make #075 stand out from the norm. 






9TR said:


> *I will write back to direct questions soon (my apologies sorry extremely busy)*


I'll look forward to seeing where the 80 x UK's seventeen digit chassis numbers fit in to the grand scheme of things Sin!


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

So of the 80 UK GTRs there are V-specs and V-Spec IIs then? Has anyone started a collection of UK VIN and colours & build dates?


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Wow amazing data bank! One question, have a vspeciinur and cannot find my vin number in the system! I found the previous and the next one and mine is missing, can we add it somehow?





tonigmr2 said:


> Is that the addition of the UK Vins? (Since there were 3 UK yellow cars)? I can't work out where they fit in.
> 
> I'm making no quip about yellow being the rarest colour, I know someone will be rude.
> 
> Excellent database chap.


I'm not sure if they 80 UK cars are extra or currently included in the current list. I'm hoping to find out though!  At this stage personally I think they have already been included. But I'd like to find out for sure.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

9TR said:


> So of the 80 UK GTRs there are V-specs and V-Spec IIs then? Has anyone started a collection of UK VIN and colours & build dates?


AFAIK all UK R34s are V-Specs


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

9TR said:


> *So of the 80 UK GTRs there are V-specs and V-Spec IIs then? Has anyone started a collection of UK VIN and colours & build dates?*


I've not got access to Nissan's FAST so had to use the UK's DVLA as my source of information....Hence using dates registered on the road.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/67814-uk-r34-s-i-have-one-who-owns-rest-21.html

HTH!


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Next discussion: Could a prototype R34 GTR 4 door exist (or have existed at some point?

VIN BNR34-400862 comes up with the Autech error message:
(they are Autech vehicles.
Please contact Catalog Inquiry Group of NML-PARTS<G60>)

The model for this is GGJPRWYR34ZZAC001Y. While there are no other listings with C001Y (or even with C as the 14th digit), BNR34-402621 which is listed as nur #1 is GGJPRWYR34ZZAE001Y. There are no other similar model codes to these 2. That nur is almost certainly the one on display in their museum that everyone has seen photos of. 

Now there are 2 other vehicles with the same error message, BNR34-005660 and BNR34-005665. Obviously very close VINs. Both of these have normal model codes and are both White V-specs.

Obviously the R33 GTR 4 doors were called Autechs.

Thoughts?


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

K66 SKY said:


> I've not got access to Nissan's FAST so had to use the UK's DVLA as my source of information....Hence using dates registered on the road.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/67814-uk-r34-s-i-have-one-who-owns-rest-21.html
> 
> HTH!


Yeah, a lot!


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

R0B said:


> AFAIK all UK R34s are V-Specs


This is what I've always read, been told etc. Which is why I'm a bit suspicious about the MY01 MY02 MY03 ideas about being 'built' in later years.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

9TR said:


> *This is what I've always read, been told etc. Which is why I'm a bit suspicious about the MY01 MY02 MY03 ideas about being 'built' in later years.*


Like I said earlier Sin, I've not got access to Nissan FAST. I could only use what records Our Government keeps on these Middlehurst supplied BNR34's!

Middlehurst were not interested in helping out nor were Nissan UK either in creating an accurate list of these rare UK vehicles....


----------



## Iron Chef (Aug 9, 2008)

K66 SKY said:


> Yes I do realise this difference Iron Chef seeing as all 79 of the 80 UK BNR34's are either MY99's, MY00's, MY01's or MY02's _(with the majority of MY99 vehicles being registered some time in 2000 as a good example)_ *BUT* #075 is different to these and bucks the trend being the only one with a MY03 listing!
> 
> Why would this car be unique??
> 
> ...


I'll chalk it up to being a UK thing  I'd love to see all the UK VINs tracked down somewhere - we need access to a UK version of FAST so we can run the vins through it.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

I just scrolled through all V-Specs hoping to find Red > Yellow > Black etc in order in case I could find them in the existing numbers but that definitely doesn't produce any successful results.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

As the mighty Z tune is on topic today because another ones come up for sale, do we know the donor cars used for the 19 Z Tunes?


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

No idea. I've been told of 1 VIN that is now a Z-Tune. But I'm not going to put it on the registry.

Looking at #9 for sale, his build plate is blue like series 1 GTRs/V-Specs, just like the other one I know of. So they definitely kept their original VIN plates. 

The other 1 is still listed in the database as any other v-spec, still with its original colour. I was originally under the impression they were related to the 33 which come up with the 'incumbent' error message, but now I don't believe that to be the case.

-If- we were able to work out most or all of the original VIN I'd put the information up, but I won't do it for just 1 car.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

9TR said:


> No idea. I've been told of 1 VIN that is now a Z-Tune. But I'm not going to put it on the registry.
> 
> Looking at #9 for sale, his build plate is blue like series 1 GTRs/V-Specs, just like the other one I know of. So they definitely kept their original VIN plates.
> 
> ...



Likewise, do you want to know of any S & R Tunes and which original car was used?


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah I'd be happy to put the information in the notes that it has S1/S2/R1 engine and build number etc


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

This is stunning. Great effort, thank you!


----------



## nickedclogs (May 14, 2011)

9TR said:


> nickedclogs said:
> 
> 
> > I have another Nur which doesn't appear, missing in a sequential series of Nur numbers. It MIGHT be a special case, if it doesn't appear after the updates and you want the details, drop me a PM and I'll send the numbers over. Seriously strong show with this list, by the way. Can't imagine the effort needed!!!
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Yes it is now there; after properly reading your instructions, I found it in the FAQs. It's 3554. 

If you don't mind me asking, why did those missing numbers not appear in the original list? In other words why did they not show up in your original FAST searches?


----------



## BenTaylor200 (Dec 5, 2001)

I just checked my UK copy of FAST (3.23 A1-07/2001) and despite having the R34 on the 'Models on CD' list it doesn't find any of the VINs posted on this thread.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That would suggest uk cars have unique VINs.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Brilliant effort that, mines on there too


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

nickedclogs said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yes it is now there; after properly reading your instructions, I found it in the FAQs. It's 3554.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, why did those missing numbers not appear in the original list? In other words why did they not show up in your original FAST searches?


don't mind at all. in fact the answer is right at the very top of the main page. "The reason for this occuring is that these VINs did not appear in my 2 original sources of data. Brad and IronChef have lead me to a new source which has produced these results."

As for why they're not in the original 2 sources, I don't know, doesn't matters at all.

--

Ok I'll add the 80 UK GTRs in to the normal database (thanks to K66 SKY for permission) and add them to the build totals. Should be done within 24 hours.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> Is that the addition of the UK Vins? (Since there were 3 UK yellow cars)? I can't work out where they fit in.
> 
> I'm making no quip about yellow being the rarest colour, I know someone will be rude.
> 
> Excellent database chap.


Just added the list from http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/67814-uk-r34-s-i-have-one-who-owns-rest-11.html#post4473865

Only see 2 yellow UK cars, 003 and 026?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

9TR said:


> *Only see 2 yellow UK cars, 003 and 026?*


I'm guessing that the 3rd Lightening Yellow car tonigmr2 has referred to is one of the currently missing UK BNR34's on the list....


----------



## domnickelly (Nov 11, 2013)

Serious effort and time gone into this.
I see my car is listed anyway


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

K66 SKY said:


> I'm guessing that the 3rd Lightening Yellow car tonigmr2 has referred to is one of the currently missing UK BNR34's on the list....


Correct, I have physically seen it so I know it exists, but I'm not sure what number it is.


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

This is awesome, Keep up the good work well done


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi,

Still looking for a photo of a UK R34 GTR VIN plate if anyone could please help? (Happy to receive photo in PM and won't distribute photo).

Cheers


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

Found my car on there 

Brilliant


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

9TR said:


> Hi,
> 
> Still looking for a photo of a UK R34 GTR VIN plate if anyone could please help? (Happy to receive photo in PM and won't distribute photo).
> 
> Cheers


I will have a look at the weekend.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Any one have the cold weather package? must admit curious whats included in that.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

bluesky said:


> Any one have the cold weather package? must admit curious whats included in that.


i dont have it on mine but i know for a fact it has a different battery tray to accommodate a bigger battery and large terminal cables. there may be other differences too just dont know what.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Truly a fantastic effort. Found my car listed too. Really interesting stuff. Many thanks for sharing with us all.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

R0B said:


> *i know for a fact it has a different battery tray to accommodate a bigger battery and large terminal cables. there may be other differences too just dont know what.*


Yup, An addition of a carpet material to the bootlid and heated door mirrors were the other two options on Cold Climate Skylines if its anything like the R33's ROB!

One Man's Lonely Adventures In His R33 Skyline GT-R: R33 GT-R - Cold Climate Region Spec Option

These options weren't limited to just GT-R's either...

HTH!


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> I will have a look at the weekend.


Thanks 

Re: Cold weather package

This is the type of information I'm hoping to research and collect and document and photograph it all. Also working on collecting photos of all of the different standard stereos that came with the car.


----------



## Building Candy (Jan 16, 2015)

R0B said:


> i dont have it on mine but i know for a fact it has a different battery tray to accommodate a bigger battery and large terminal cables. there may be other differences too just dont know what.


I have a feeling the UK cars have this, anyone else confirm? My UK-spec has large battery try with the same "ac delco" battery ( I think its a 005l) and terminals that can be seen on the Z-tune car thats for sale at the moment.

My uk-spec also has carpet on the bootlid, no idea if all 34's have this?


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

R0B said:


> i dont have it on mine but i know for a fact it has a different battery tray to accommodate a bigger battery and large terminal cables. there may be other differences too just dont know what.


Thanks for reply mate and for everyone else's replies , the more people chip in the better and will add to the awesome work 9TR has done:thumbsup:


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Alright just went and checked my 2 R34 GTRs (GTR & M-Spec). Of course remember 1 of mine is series 1 and 1 is series 2, so not a direct comparison. did anyone else notice that 100% of M-Specs and M-Spec nurs have the cold weather package?  Also that is probably related to the heated leather seats - which there are extra buttons to the lower right of the steering wheel. (click for larger)

Non cold pack:


Cold pack - definitely larger.


While back there I also intrigued by the big metal box on the right of the GTR which is not on the mspec

GTR:


M-spec:


Upon closer inspection, looks like it's related to the optional sat nav unit installed on the GTR (17th digit is C) whereas the mspec 17th digit is - (standard)


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Found a model code for a UK GTR: GGJPRWYR34ZDAYGB1Z with a build date of 1999-08. I'd still like confirmation that looks correct. If so, the 16th digit for UK GTRs would be B which proves that UK GTRs are additional to the BNR34- chassis cars. That particular model code identifies as not having the cold weather pack which is interesting (12th digit D not Z). Will wait for another UK GTR model code.


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Great work!!! Just looked up mine and found it. Mine is 2000, but did not know it was a series 2 car with BRAK6 Large rear brakes. (All Series II GTR) .  cheers


----------



## Building Candy (Jan 16, 2015)

9TR said:


> Found a model code for a UK GTR: GGJPRWYR34ZDAYGB1Z with a build date of 1999-08. I'd still like confirmation that looks correct. If so, the 16th digit for UK GTRs would be B which proves that UK GTRs are additional to the BNR34- chassis cars. That particular model code identifies as not having the cold weather pack which is interesting (12th digit D not Z). Will wait for another UK GTR model code.


Mine has this code, although a 2001 car (uk)


----------



## BenTaylor200 (Dec 5, 2001)

9TR said:


> Found a model code for a UK GTR: GGJPRWYR34ZDAYGB1Z with a build date of 1999-08. I'd still like confirmation that looks correct. If so, the 16th digit for UK GTRs would be B which proves that UK GTRs are additional to the BNR34- chassis cars. That particular model code identifies as not having the cold weather pack which is interesting (12th digit D not Z). Will wait for another UK GTR model code.


Give the following when you search in FAST:

WARNING!! WARNING!! WARNING!! WARNING!!

Above model is a SPECIAL VERSION

Please be careful when you select special versionrelated parts on NFA051 screen. If parts are notshown, refer to the special version bulletins.


----------



## BenTaylor200 (Dec 5, 2001)

Managed to find all the UK R34s. In Euro FAST the VINs run from 101 to 180 (not 001 - 080):


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Awesome love your work. Will have all the new info added soon.

Thanks again.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Added in all UK GTR cars. Thanks to BenTaylor200 for assisting.
Added pre-production 000081 which was previously missing.
Updated main VIN page, Colours page and Production page.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

First class job 9TR :thumbsup:


A superb source of top notch info! :bowdown1:


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

I may have solved the "Incumbent" error message that comes up for 33 cars. First we'll exclude the 6 LX0 cars as these have A001Y model codes which I believe is for internal cars.

That leaves 27.

This all started from Cam who gave me information about a well known car in Australia with a very special VIN. I then talked to the owner Tessa (gotta love FaceBook sometimes) and found out some very important information. This car has a 17 digit VIN like the UK GTRs. I then looked at the magazine article I had at home of this car and discovered what I consider 2 more very important pieces of info:
a) The fuse box cover is in English not in Japanese like the rest (inc UK cars).









b) There is an additional Nissan plate on the firewall that the Japanese ones don't have









Which immediately struck me that these were exported as vehicles to be locally delivered. The other give away was the Y as 14th digit code.

Now looking at the UK GTR cars, the model code is YGB1Z. 

Looking at the model codes of the other 27, we have:
YHN6Z x10 (series 1 vehicles)
YSN2Y x10 (series 1 vehicles)
YNZ2Z x5 (series 1 vehicles)
YNZ5Z x2 (series 2 vehicles)

Back to the UK cars. Digit 15 and 16 is GB. GB = Great Britain?

For the other 3, HN = Hong Kong, SN = Singapore, NZ = New Zealand?

In my opinion, 10 were exported to Hong Kong, 10 to Singapore and 7 to New Zealand and should be taken out of the regular numbers and added to their own columns such as the UK GTRs in the colours section.

I'm also debating whether I should change the VIN in the main VIN listing page (I won't at the moment but I may change them later).

Thoughts?

Also added a new section VINs of Interest at the bottom of the main VIN page.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

9TR said:


> *Now looking at the UK GTR cars, the model code is YGB1Z.
> 
> Looking at the model codes of the other 27, we have:
> YHN6Z x10 (series 1 vehicles)
> ...


WOW!!!:bowdown1:

Well done 9TR!:thumbsup: I cannot fault your detective work here and I love fonding out about Markets for Our cars that I never knew existed. Keep up the good work matey!!!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

The picture of the fuse box cover looks like it has a sticker on it with an English translation, same as the UK cars. Under the sticker it has the usual Japanese language.

Really interesting how there may have been export market cars other than for the UK. Think they may have been special order for particular people?


----------



## BenTaylor200 (Dec 5, 2001)

Glad to be of assistance 

Plenty of anecdotal evidence out there regarding the 10 R34 GTRs in Singapore.


----------



## In71ce (Aug 16, 2015)

This is amazing! It would be cool to see which cars where the original before becoming Z tunes


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

I have 1 VIN of a V-Spec that became a Z-Tune but it still retains its original VIN and colour (this car was bayside blue). Not going to post it until I can get a few (like 10+) or if it becomes public knowledge from other means.

I did however add a note in for BNR34-000224 which was previously midnight purple 2 V-Spec #4 which is now the Nismo Clubman Race Spec.

A GT-R For The Street & Track... By Nismo - Speedhunters

I also talked to another person who has a NZ model code GGJPRWYR34ZDAYNZ5Z and confirmed 100% that their car was NZ factory delivered. As such it seems likely that Hong Kong cars are GGJPRWYR34ZDAYHN6Z and Singapore cars are GGJPRWYR34ZDAYSN2Y. I've been asking around and making enquiries and trying to find out more. At least 1 of the GGJPRWYR34ZDAYHN6Z cars has been for sale in Hong Kong.

Therefore I decided to separate out these cars from the main lot to their own categories on the VIN/colours/production pages and add numbers to the Notes section. I've changed the NZ cars from their 11 digit to 17 digit VINs. I also renamed UK GTR to the more appropriate name of GB V-Spec.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

I should also add the Z-tune Prototype #1 (BNR34-P001) looks like it's based off of a series 2 car (probably V-Spec II) as it has a silver VIN plate and the rest are blue.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

BNR 003341 iTs a R1 can you check ? What iT Will say ?


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

BNR34-003341	GGJPRWYR34ZDAAAK-D	V-Spec	1999-04	TV2 Bayside Blue

Soon(ish) everyone will be able to submit photos and info about individual cars. 

If you want to PM me photos or put them in the thread with VIN photo and R-tune engine photo of number I'll add the info to the notes for you


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

Please Pm me your email i Will Send documents and fotos


----------



## 34_GTR (Dec 1, 2015)

My R34 GTR is BNR34-001867. 

I don't understand how the options work?


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey,

BNR34-001867
GGJPRVYR34ZDAAAJ-D


GGJPR(6)YR34Z(12)A(14)(15)(16)(17)(18) 
GGJPR(V)YR34Z(D )A( A)( A )( J )(- )( D )

6th digit
V GTR.

12th Digit
D Standard. (not cold weather pack)

14th Digit
A Super fine coat (normal paint, COAT3). All except N1

15th Digit
A UV cut and heat insulation glass and rear wiper (GLSDP & WIPR2).

16th Digit
J Glove compartment light, keyless entry, boot liner (GLOV3, KYLS4, TRKT2). All GTR.

17th Digit
- Standard stereo (1DIN, 60W, 4 speakers).

18th Digit
D Rear fog light (LMFR2).

Essentially it has no factory options. (No cold pack, no privacy glass, base model GTR, standard stereo and no side airbags).

All the info is at the bottom of the main page 

Cheers


----------



## 34_GTR (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for that. Its a very helpful system.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

I am very interested to see the same information for R33 GT-Rs put together if possible please - including those with UK VINs (like mine).


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Updated R34 GTR Colours page with all of the dealer brochure books colour charts (scroll to bottom). Big thanks to Rajeel (MrFijiGold).

Updated information on 2 previously missing R34 GTR VINs - BNR34-000073 and BNR34-000063. I've added a new R34 GTR type - Super Taikyu N1 - as these are both race cars (in fact most of the missing VINs are race cars. Also updated information in the FAQ & Feedback section about these. I've decided against listing colours for these - they were pulled off the production line before being painted and have since undergone numerous paint jobs. Big thanks to Tyson of Speed Lab who previously owned ex-FALKEN Super Taikyu N1 #2/12. Tyson has also sent in a wealth of information and pictures of all types of R34 GTR race cars which I'll endeavour to get on the website in the future.

I have confirmed the GGJPRWYR34ZDAYHN6Z cars are indeed from Hong Kong as expected. Firstly etang789 confirmed that 1 of them was in Hong Kong. Next Matt confirmed another one is in HK, and was able to let me know they have 17 digit VIN like the NZ ones (thanks to canman for confirming the NZ cars), and the only modifications were a 2DIN stereo and English manual. I'm hoping to add photos in the future. As such I have relabelled all Hong Kong VINs to their 17 digit version and I have also done the same with the Singapore cars, although I do not have confirmation of this just yet (but it would make sense).

Added in information of Nismo R-Tune #001 (BNR34-003341). Thanks to greek r34.

Modified the table code so the VIN page loads about 30% faster. Currently working on making it load MUCH faster but will take a while. Thanks Steve.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello,

Does anyone have a decent close up photo of a nur with standard stereo (stereo + space or stereo + sat nav unit)?

Thanks.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 30, 2016)

Very good system thanks!!!


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Fantastic work mate, some good info there.

Just found out that my GTR has the cold weather package from factory.

And me not even using it in cold weather but only in summer season and only in nice dry warm weather - LOL


----------

